# My newest addition to my salt tank



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Have no clue what it is-But it wasn't cheap-And it's of decent size also-Let me know what ya think please...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats a red goniapora commnoly called a flowerpot which looks to be healthy but are know to be very very difficult to keep for long periods of time like in excess of a 1 year, the biggest prolem is keeping them well fed and maintaining clean enough water .. there is a very good site dedicated to them.. http://www.goniopora.org/index.htm


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh that looks gorgeous man! Good Luck!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Oh that looks gorgeous man! Good Luck!


Thanks----


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah havent had any personal experiance, but has a friend who has kept his for more than a year and just keeps his water prestine as we all try to.. and he uses dt and doses and all his corals love it I will see if he can join pfury that why u might be able to direct p and qs
But nice pickup man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-

Whats DT?

Water is always pristine-----
Let me know if he joins.....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dt phytoplankton http://www.dtplankton.com/


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting-

I'm not famalair with this product at all and dont have acess to it up here either.....I need to read up on it-Thanks for the link Sir.....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

there is no phytoplankton available up there? where is up there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alaska-
My LFS's are Garbage...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ah well I mean u can certainly find Phytoplankton from online stores, it just needs to be shipped cold. What about where u bought the coral from?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> ah well I mean u can certainly find Phytoplankton from online stores, it just needs to be shipped cold. What about where u bought the coral from?


Coral came from someone's tank that was leaveing state..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> ah well I mean u can certainly find Phytoplankton from online stores, it just needs to be shipped cold. What about where u bought the coral from?


Coral came from someone's tank that was leaveing state..
[/quote]
yay!~ lol well the food I use for my tanks and my friends are marine snow,dtphytoplankton, phytofeast, cyclopeeze, Microvert, and then I use mysis brine,squid,krill,silversides and flounder strips


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> ah well I mean u can certainly find Phytoplankton from online stores, it just needs to be shipped cold. What about where u bought the coral from?


Coral came from someone's tank that was leaveing state..
[/quote]
yay!~ lol well the food I use for my tanks and my friends are marine snow,dtphytoplankton, phytofeast, cyclopeeze, Microvert, and then I use mysis brine,squid,krill,silversides and flounder strips
[/quote]

I will have to see what I got available up here------

I have seen the phytofeast and cyclopeeze up here-


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I will have to see what I got available up here------

I have seen the phytofeast and cyclopeeze up here-
[/quote]

well cyclopeze works wonders with my lps, like favia or platygra brains, where they dont digest quickly(or cover the food or pull it into their polyps like a sun coral or scolymia, because my tomato and tang cant get the food from the brains.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting-How does one feed these things-I have no clue....
Here is abetter pic of my new guy-


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

got anymore picture..do you use liquids bychance for feeding?..i see the photo and i don't know why but i think of pumping xenias..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RAFAEL C said:


> got anymore picture..do you use liquids bychance for feeding?..i see the photo and i don't know why but i think of pumping xenias..


I got a ton of pics Sir-
Want too see more of the above-Or just overall salt?

I dose liquid and dry foods.....
I have no clue what xenias are


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> got anymore picture..do you use liquids bychance for feeding?..i see the photo and i don't know why but i think of pumping xenias..


I got a ton of pics Sir-
Want too see more of the above-Or just overall salt?

I dose liquid and dry foods.....
I have no clue what xenias are
[/quote]

xenia looks somewhat similar to your gionopora except they are a soft coral the goni is a hard coral because of the stoney base that is creates for the polyps. xenia also have teh ability to pulse the tentices of the polyps and they grow like weeds and are much easier to care for then a goni..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I see-Thanks for the info-

My guy is easy as can be to take care of.....I do nothing at all for it......LOL.....I just keep my tank in order and everything seems peachy....


----------

